# sportscaster/announcer,Dick Enberg has died



## moviequeen1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I was sadden this morning to learn the news about the death of my favorite sportscaster/,announcer Dick Enberg.He died yesterday of a heart attack at age 82.
He was the announcer for many college football&basketball,pro football games,baseball, tennis especially Wimbeldon and U.S.Open.He also did commentary at the Olympics on NBC.His career lasted over 60yrs
I began to watch Dick when he was teamed with the late Al McGuire,famed baskeball coach at Marquette and Billy Packer covering college basketball games on NBC and CBS. They made the games more enjoyable/funny to watch because, I would always be amused by some quirky comment Al would say. There was real chemistry between Dick and Al,not so much with Billy Packer in my opinion.
Every yr when NBC broadcasted Wimbledon Tennis,I always looked forward to Dick's eloquent essays about the game or players,he certainly was a gifted writer.
I believe he won every major Sportscaster Award there is,'OH MY" his trademark saying
He wrote a 1 man play called 'Coach',his tribute to his late broadcast partner,Al McGuire
Earlier this yr, UCLA named its media center in the Pauley Pavillion in his honor
R.I. P. Dick,thanks for the memories,you will be missed Sue


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2018)

He was a sportscaster and kept that way. He didn't seem to care about or push his celebrity status which shows class.

RIP


----------



## Falcon (Jan 12, 2018)

Rest in peace  Dick.


----------

